
Lean in Isn't Working. Now What? - davidgerard
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-01-18/lean-in-isn-t-working-now-what-iy36qwxd
======
xiphias
Of course nobody can be easily promoted if he/she is a single parent, as it
takes a lot of time to achieve more than other people (you have to put in more
time than the average). All successful people I know work on weekends as well
for example.

But this has nothing to do being a female or male. Having a child is a choice.

~~~
rokosbasilisk
Yea, Ive noticed successful people with kids often have huge family support as
well. Grandparents,aunts,uncles and rest helping out as well.

------
doug1001
> Unfortunately, a lot of [Lean In] doesn't work, research has found. Sandberg
> herself has even walked back some of her claims.... So, what now? [S]allie
> Krawcheck, [i]n her new book, Own It, she argues that women don't need to
> act more like men to get ahead at work. Being a woman, she says, is more
> than enough.

exactly right, in my opinion.

------
sanatgersappa
Maybe, ask for a refund to buy the next book they're pushing?

